# Wen tools



## photoguy46 (Dec 14, 2005)

Wen
Hi folks;
This may be a little off track of the normal discussion, but please bare with me. I have a hand jigsaw that is about 40 years old, and I hate to part with it because it was one of my dad's tools. It is a WEN 505 jigsaw, all metal case, compact, light, 1.8 amp motor, and it easy to handle. It works in tight places where others will not even fit. Does any one out there know where I can get any replacement parts for this saw. This is a repeat post from Jun of '07. I did call the Wen company, but they have no replacement parts for a saw this old. That is why I am looking around on the net.

photoguy46


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

You may want to keep an eye on ebay for new or used ones that you can strip for parts. Here is one auction that ended a few days ago ...
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Wen-Model-505-Saw-Original-Box-/150540399348


----------

